# Kettenschutz für Cube Acid



## Fishmasta (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo, liebe Community.

Im Moment suche ich einen Kettenschutz (Tellerschutz) für mein Cube Acid 2009.

Da ich mit dem Bike nicht nur zum biken fahren sondern auch um zu Freunden etc. zu kommen, ärgere ich mich des öfteren über zerrissene Hosen.

Im Fahrradladen um die Ecke gibts nur so einen Plastikmist, der nach 1-2 Wochen wieder kaputt ist.

Nun ist meine Frage ob es auch etwas stabiles für meine Problem gibt.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Herr Schwall (14. Mai 2009)

guck

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fishmasta (14. Mai 2009)

genau sowas suche ich leider nicht.

ich suche einen tellerschutz aus einem möglichst stabilem material.
denn das ist meiner meinung nach die einfachste lösugn.
also würde ich gerne wissen ob es diese teile auch in alu oder so gibt


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Mai 2009)

Die einfachste Lösung ist am rechten bein die hose in den Socken zu stecken


----------



## _adr (14. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bashguard-Shiman...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sowas?


----------



## biker1967 (14. Mai 2009)

_adr schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bashguard-Shiman...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> sowas?



Das Teil klappt aber nur bei 2 Kettenblättern und höchstens 32/36 Zähnen!
Bei 3 Blättern müßte man sowas nehmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rockring-Bashgua...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Fishmasta (14. Mai 2009)

genau sowas suche ich!

allerdings möglichst stabil.
also wenn möglich kein plastik-müll 

gibt's sowas auch aus alu o.Ä?

edit:
wobei das erste sehr stabil aussieht.
dem 2. teller gebe ich 2 wochen, dann ist er wieder im eimer -.-
gibt es diese stabilen teller auch für mein bike? (3 kränze)?


----------



## Fishmasta (18. Mai 2009)

gibt es noch irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Mai 2009)

Ein Bashguard ist doch eigentlich dafür das man sich die zähne der Kurbel nicht zerstört......


----------



## Fishmasta (19. Mai 2009)

nagut ich werde morgen mal in meinen lokalen murksladen fahren und gucken ob die aus versehen mal was anständiges bekommen haben.


----------



## mischa95 (21. Juli 2009)

hi,
hab auch ein 2009er cube acid, würde http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Saint-Bashguard_W0QQitemZ300331042865QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item45ed200831&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|293%3A1|294%3A50
da dran passen?
kenn mich leider nich so sehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (21. Juli 2009)

mischa95 schrieb:


> hi,
> hab auch ein 2009er cube acid, würde http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Saint-Bashguard_W0QQitemZ300331042865QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item45ed200831&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|293%3A1|294%3A50
> da dran passen?
> kenn mich leider nich so sehr aus


ist aber auch nur plastik oder?


----------



## mischa95 (22. Juli 2009)

sieht aber ziemlich stabil aus?!
aber da steht doch, dass der kettenschutz für max. 42 zähne gemacht ist...
das acid hat doch aber 48 zähne...
ist er dann nicht zu klein?
lg


----------



## Ischi (22. Juli 2009)

das acid hat 44 zähne, steck doch einfach die hose in de socke oder nimm ne klammer...der bashguard ist doch dazu da um im gelände beim aufsetzen sich nicht die zähne zu zerstören...solche hosenschutzringe wirste glaube ich nicht in stabil finden, weil normalerweise ne hose den ring nicht zerstört...außerdem, was hast du für hosen, das die ständig kaputt gehen und der ring gleich mit dazu


----------

